# Old Tools



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

O what to do with old tools, I had some old tools around the shop so I made a Chicken planter stand for the BOSS

======


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

And what did you say about cheese slipping off of crackers....?

neat little project, Bob, great re-use of surplus materials.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Doug

Hahahahahahahaha, thanks, that's what old farts do now and then slip off the cracker  LOL

==========



kp91 said:


> And what did you say about cheese slipping off of crackers....?
> 
> neat little project, Bob, great re-use of surplus materials.


----------



## steveo (Sep 10, 2004)

Fantastic BJ ! ! ! 
Steveo


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Very creative!


----------



## Barb (Nov 3, 2010)

How cute, very creative!


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

OK, I can see where you used a welder to build this, but where did you use a router?
A great project, and a great way to make the boss happy. I guess even you can't use a router for every project.

Charley


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Charley

No router needed on this project just a good fan in the shop, about 100 plus in the shop welding this one up BUT the Boss said she wanted one and it's the law in this house , can't live on router (bread alone) they say..

=======



CharleyL said:


> OK, I can see where you used a welder to build this, but where did you use a router?
> A great project, and a great way to make the boss happy. I guess even you can't use a router for every project.
> 
> Charley


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

nice.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Sorry I missed it, I got close one time but my brother-in-law was driving. We went to church with his son in Parker, Colo.. We are in Pueblo this AM leaving to go east in a couple hours.I just found your phone number and will try to call later this AM.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

He may have a small flat area to stand a burnt out router, but I have to say that it looks nice when all is attached and in that order! Good Job, Bob!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey Bj. I now know for sure, you really are* HEN PECKED.*


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave

Good to hear from you 

========



Dr.Zook said:


> Hey Bj. I now know for sure, you really are* HEN PECKED.*


----------



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

Now then Bob....that sure does encourage a smile ! Something that is getting kinda scarce these days.

Lee


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Here's another version that found it's way into my mailbox this morning. Might have to look for a few old wrenches.....


How To Build A Tryannosaurus Wrench


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Cool ideas always be creative


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Doug

I guess it's time to fire up the welder again and dig out some old tools out of the old scrap steel box..I feel like JS and the boys giving new life to old dead tools. 

========



kp91 said:


> Here's another version that found it's way into my mailbox this morning. Might have to look for a few old wrenches.....
> 
> 
> How To Build A Tryannosaurus Wrench


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi


Soon to be a Tryannosaurus 


======


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

Very imaginative! Your lion doesn't seem impressed, though.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Roger

hahahahahaha the Lion is stoned all the time,,I think ,,,,hahahaha LOL 

======



The Warthog said:


> Very imaginative! Your lion doesn't seem impressed, though.


----------

